# Learn Something New Every Day



## MrFSS (Jun 18, 2013)

My wife, MrsFSS, usually takes our younger grandkids to the library each week for story time. She has been down ill this week, so I had the duty. The story topic today was - SUBWAYS!

Four or five books were read by the librarian about subway trains all over the world, one even in Spanish.

Even though these were small kids books (5-6 year old) I thought they were well done. I even learned that old subway cars are used to make barrier reefs by being striped down to the metal frame and dumped in the ocean along the coast in various places.

I wonder how many there are out there in the depths of the sea?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 18, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> My wife, MrsFSS, usually takes our younger grandkids to the library each week for story time. She has been down ill this week, so I had the duty. The story topic today was - SUBWAYS!
> Four or five books were read by the librarian about subway trains all over the world, one even in Spanish.
> 
> Even though these were small kids books (5-6 year old) I thought they were well done. I even learned that old subway cars are used to make barrier reefs by being striped down to the metal frame and dumped in the ocean along the coast in various places.
> ...


Hope MrsFSS feels better soon.

I know there are some off the NJ coast, but have no idea how many. It usually makes the Philly news when they do it. Don't know if there are any off the DE coast.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2013)

I've heard about those reefs, but don't know how many, or where, they all are. But it's a great way to "let the fish ride also"!

I hope Sharon is feeling better!


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 18, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I've heard about those reefs, but don't know how many, or where, they all are. But it's a great way to "let the fish ride also"! I hope Sharon is feeling better!


Thanks, Dave - she flew on two 2-hour plane trips in the last couple of weeks and immediately came down with the strep throat and flu! Doing better today.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 18, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard about those reefs, but don't know how many, or where, they all are. But it's a great way to "let the fish ride also"! I hope Sharon is feeling better!
> ...


It is good to hear MrsFSS is doing better!

I found this... a vertical subway ride?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 18, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Wonder if the passengers are crabby. h34r:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 18, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


I don't know, but do you think they _caught _the _Bay train _uptown? :huh:

hboy:


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 18, 2013)

Scott - that may have been the same picture that was in the book they read today. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 18, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> Scott - that may have been the same picture that was in the book they read today. Thanks for finding it.


No problem, Tom! That must be one serious artificial reef.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the press release to go with that - they're right here in Maryland!

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/dnrnews/pressrelease2009/012909.html


----------



## AlanB (Jun 18, 2013)

There are quite a few reefs that started with NYC subway cars. Those are actually newer models, it first started with what NYorker's called the Redbirds. I believe that there are subway reefs off NJ, Delaware, and Maryland.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 18, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > My wife, MrsFSS, usually takes our younger grandkids to the library each week for story time. She has been down ill this week, so I had the duty. The story topic today was - SUBWAYS!
> ...


If they're from Jersey, they probably are full of mob guys that ratted to the feds.


----------



## BCL (Jun 18, 2013)

Chevron used to have TV PR spots entitled "People Do" in order to trumpet supposed good works that Chevron did. Those who are cynical would call this "greewashing".

One of the spots showed an artificial fish environment created from used oil drums that were cleaned and sandblasted before being placed on the sea floor.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


Both of you are getting as bad as Alan with your Alan-isms!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


I take that as a compliment.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll do the same, AB! (Sorry Dave, you are only feeding our illness.  )

And while speaking of the other AB - AlanB - here is an article from 2001 in Scientific American about the pros and cons of sinking 1.300 Redbirds, while the idea was still being _floated about_.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> sinking 1.300 Redbirds, while the idea was still being _floated about_.


As they say: "If you can't beat them, join them!" So here's my Alan-ism of the day.
Usually the birds (blue, black, white or red) catch the fish. Now the fish catch the Redbirds!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 19, 2013)

We have lots of artificial reefs in Florida, but I do not recall hearing about any subway cars as artificial reefs. I guess it would be a long subway trip down to Florida from the northeast.

Tom - thanks for the information. I learned something today.

Please tell Sharon that I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 19, 2013)

Back in 2009 on National Geographic, the show Ultimate Factories followed the manufacturing process of the R160 NYC Subway car and part of the documentary showed the sinking of the cars they replaced.


----------



## DET63 (Jun 19, 2013)

me_little_me said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


Maybe the (presumably) late Jimmy Hoffa was among them.

This looks like one train ride the_traveler has not and never will have taken.


----------

